# Kohler 15.5HP-Can't start w/ new batt & starter?



## JET2 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have bought a new battery & starter for my Craftsman lawn mower. I can not get it to fire the starter. It makes 2 clicking noises when I try to engage the key. Still no luck. Any thought would be appreciated.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Check to make sure your battery is charged, some new ones sit on the shelfs for a good amounts of time and die. Make sure all of your connections are clean and not corroded in anyway. If nothing else works I would try a new solenoid.


----------

